# Cravings -what are yours?



## Ros40

I crave cheese -hmmmmmmmmm , cheese with everything please.

I have totally gone off coffee, especially Costa decaf which now just smells like fish ! I have also gone off cake ....me !


----------



## Omi

I dont have cravings per se but i seem to prefer eating meat and stodge (toast and potatoes). I cant for the life of me even contemplate soup - and i usually quite like soup! No to mention the fact that i usually mostly eat lots of veg... :wacko:


----------



## Wind

Any kind of potato. I sometimes joke that I'll have to nickname one of these babies "spud." :haha:


----------



## gatormom2tots

ice, ice, and more ice!


----------



## Animaniacs

Huh. I want potatos and cheese, too. I think our bodies are trying to tell us something; maybe we need calcium and salt. My usual sweet tooth isn't bad right now, either, which is weird for me. And I'm down to 1 small cup of coffee a day--I usually can drink 6+ cups.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I don't seem to have any regular cravings. There are moments when I want something but it isn't usually the same thing in a repeat.


----------



## Trying4ababy

Salsa, I'd seriously pour a bowl full of just salsa and grab a spoon and eat away.

Sweet tea, I absolutely had to have a sweet tea like everyday. There is a 24 hour gas station/convenience store a mile from our house and they have sweet tea and I'd go anytime of night when I'd get a craving.


----------



## MummyMEE

Porridge, ice lollies, fruit and the occasional big mac - does that one count? LOL x


----------



## jeniwi

Bread and more bread.


----------



## Ruth2307

Food and erm more food - does that count?? :blush:


----------



## open lotus

nuts about nuts :)


----------



## 3rdTimesCharm

basically anything. I go from sweets to salty in a second. I like just about anything and then all of the sudden nothing sounds good... lol


----------



## robinator

I wish I had some! Nothing yet...


----------



## Desperado167

Took a terrible notion for grilled cheese last nite,so regretted it ,was up sick all night and had awful nightmares,then got up this morning and had some more,lolxxxx


----------



## littletike

Despie this made me laugh v.mucho!! Sweet things for me are mahoosive urge. Just hoping I don't get the same one as I had with my DS - I just HAD to sniff shoe polish!! Took all I had not to eat it!!:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

littletike said:


> Despie this made me laugh v.mucho!! Sweet things for me are mahoosive urge. Just hoping I don't get the same one as I had with my DS - I just HAD to sniff shoe polish!! Took all I had not to eat it!!:wacko:

Aww gross,lol ,I do love the smell of my comfort fabric conditioner ,hope I don't try and have a slug of that lol,xxxxxx


----------



## Ros40

got a thing about salted popcorn now....


----------



## Jellybean0k

I have tonnes, but my most recent within the last week or so are cheese and onion crisps, which I can't stand normally and fruit pastell lollie ices - delish


----------



## pandamonkey

I'm craving for macaroni cheese or cheese and pasta, beef and spinach. I think generally anything with cheese and beef especially beef burger from BK or shops.


----------



## Newbee

Crispy lettuce smeared with cream cheese. A week later it was lettuce,cheese & tomato sandwiches. Not long after that it switched to marmalade on toast! I _never_ ate marmalade before this!!!


----------



## Moti

In the beginning of my pregnancy it was breads and pastas....then it turned into chocolate. It's still chocolate but I've been diagnosed with gestational diabetes so no more of that!!.....:growlmad:


----------



## BeachComber

Bread, bread, bread....with nothing on it!


----------



## Bambers

Anything fruity - mango, pineapple, kiwi fruit, coconut, gallons of water and fizzy cola bottles. YUM YUM!


----------



## JJBump1

I've definitely wanted to snack more (usually sweets/chocolate), but when it comes to dinner-time, I don't seem to really crave anything - I watch the Food Network on TV so that I'll get a hankering for something before I make dinner.


----------



## skye2010

I can't get enough of fruits. Especially plums. Sweet or sour I just have to have em. Than I want some peaches, than some berries, than grapefuit, plums and watermelon and more plums... I don't want to eat any meat, chicken or fish just fruits. I don't know if I have a bird growing inside me. Lol!!!!


----------

